# computer won't detect camera



## J_maNN1349 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi
This is my first time using a digital camera (Sanyo VPC-S600, my operating system is Windows XP), I have plugged it in, and downloaded the software off of a disk(apparently the software that was on the disk has nothing to do with my computer reading the files on the camera.) When I plug it in the Install New Hardware message pops up, I tried installing the hardware (with and without the disk in the drive) and it always says 'hardware not found.' So (as it says in the instruction manual) I simply plugged it in to the USB port and looked in My Computer. A removable disk drive is apparently supposed to appear, and then I can get my pics. No icon has appeared anywhere. So I called Sayno's friendly helpline. The operator had me do everything I had done before (about 20 times) and I still had no luck. He said that there must be a problem with the camera or the USB cord itself. So I returned the camera, brought the new one home and I still have the same problems as I did with the first one. 

I also have a Digital Card Reader and when I put my SD card in it my computer says 'this device may perform faster.' But I can't find the device anywhere to take my pics off of the SD card. THe First time I plugged the Digital Card Reader in it also tried to 'Install New Hardware' 

I have no idea why my computer won't read any of these devices. It has no problem reading any other hardware through a USB cord (such as my iPOD and other Mp3s.) I have looked at another thread similar to this.....thought some of this might help....

slipe--"When you plug the camera in and set it up according to the manual (some have to be turned on for instance) to download photos the camera should show as a drive in Windows Explorer and My Computer. It will have its own drive letter and be labeled removable disk or maybe even camera. The attachment is from Windows Explorer with my pocket camera set to download photos. When you connect the camera and turn it on you should get a drive. With Win98 I had to install drivers to get the camera to show as a drive. But Ive never installed any software that came with a camera for XP. I got a message the computer had detected a new device and that was all I needed. If you arent getting a drive letter with the camera attached I would first uninstall everything you installed from the Canon CD. Hopefully you didnt install any drivers"
The camera has never shown up as a drive. I installed a driver from Sakar.com (for my SD Digital Card Reader) this however hasn't helped and the Card Reader still won't work.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ziggy1 (Jun 18, 2002)

found this, but not sure if it is applicable to you (sounds like it though)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/892050/en-us

Do you have XP SP2 installed and are the updates current, post your system specs also in case it helps.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

I'm only responding because you quoted a post of mine and I don't want you to think I'm ignoring you. I think *Ziggy1* has suggested the right approach. It is almost certain your problem is with Windows and not with the equipment.

I'm not sure the hotfix is specific to your problem. Your computer is detecting the camera because you got the new hardware message when you initially plugged it in. From that point Windows should install the camera with no further action on your part, which is isn't doing.

Under "Tools" in Internet Explorer there should be a "Windows Update" choice. Go there and have M$ scan your computer for updates. Since Ziggy's link is dated in March, hopefully the hotfix has been integrated into the updates. Calling M$ for the hotfix seems like a hassle, so update before you do that.


----------

